# كورس الجامعة الامريكية لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

​ 
*كورس الجامعه الامريكيه*​ 
*فى تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه*
*بالصوت والصوره والتمارين*
*وتسجيل صوتك ايضا*
*ورؤيه ان كان الاكسنت الذى تنطق به قريب من الاكسنت الامريكى او بعيد عنه*
*وقواعد اللغه الانجليزيه واختبارات الخ*
*ومميزات كثيره، صدقني ممكن تعلم كويس جدا منه لأنه شامل كل حاجة وكل أنواع التمارين التي تتخيلها*

*ننصح باستخدام روابط ميجا ابلود*
​ 

*والكورس يتكون من 12 اسطوانه الاولى لعمل السيت أب*
*والباقيه للكورس نفسه فى ثلاث مستويات*
*للمبتدئين ومتوسطى المستوى والمتقدمين*​ 


*ملحوظه:*
*ان جميع الاسطوانات يمكن تشغيلها عن طريق برنامج demon*​ 

*شرح تركيب وعمل الاسطوانات*
*اخى الكريم طريقه تشغيل الاسطوانات عن طريق برنامج demon الاسطوانه الوهميه من اسهل مايمكن وساخبرك كيف*
*اولا انا بافترض ان عندك برنامج دايمون على جهازك*
*وهذا رابط لبرنامج demon إن لم يكن عندك*​ 
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23506978. ..on403-x86. html*​ 
*بتفتح البرنامج وتحمل عليه اسطوانه السيت أب وبعدين تذهب الى my computer*
*ومنها الى الدرايف الوهمى وتضغط بجانب الماوس الايمن تظهر لك قائمه منسدله اختار منها كلمه open*
*ستجد الملفات المكونه لاسطوانه الانستلاشن اختار منها ملف setup.exeواضغط عليه ستجد الاسطوانه تبدأ بعمل السيت أب الى ان تنتهى العمليه*
*سيتولد عن ذلك فى القائمه المنسدله all programs فولدر اسمه english discoveries*
*وتذهب اليه عن طريق الضغط على start ثم all programsثم الفولدر english discoveries*
*ثانيا بفرض انك تريد تشغيل الاسطوانه الاولى من الكورس وتسمى basic 1*
*تفتحها مع برنامج الدايمون أيضا وبعد تحميلها تذهب من خلال القائمه start ثم all programsثم الفولدر english discoveries*
*وعند فتح الفولدر تجد قائمه منسدله فى اسماء الاسطوانات الاحدى عشر اضغط على اسم الاسطوانه اللى انت محملها ببرنامج الـ Demon ستجدها اشتغلت*
*مباشره واذا اردت ان تشغل الاسطوانه التاليه تتبع نفس المحاوله بس بعد تحميلها ببرنامج الكحول لانك لو لم تحملها سيطلب منك البرنامج ادخال الاسطوانه فى السواقه*
*يعني في حالة السيت أب فقط أنت بتخدل على السي دي الوهمي نفسه من My computer، أما في تشغيل اسطوانات الكورس فأنت تضع السي دي في برنامج الدايمون ثم تدخل على الـفولدر المسمي English discoveries وتدخل على أسم السي دي الدي وضعته في برنامج الدايمون*
*ارجو ان اكون احسنت التوضيح*
*أولا ده برنامج winrar لفك الملفات المضغوطة إن لم يكن عندك*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23507046. ..e/wrar351. html*​ 

*والأن مع إسطوانات الكورس*
*إسطوانة الـ setup*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22827163. ..19e/setup. html*​ 

*level 1 - basic 1 مقسم إلى 3 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22832413. ..c_1part01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22837221. ..c_1part02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22840788. ..c_1part03. html*​ 
*level 2 - basic 2 مقسم إلى 3 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22844094. ..c_2part01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22851387. ..c_2part02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 24211158. ..c_2part03. html*​ 
*level 3 - basic3 مقسم إلى 3 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22871930. ..ic3part01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22885573. ..ic3part02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22885566. ..ic3part03. html*​ 
*level 4 - intermedia 1 مقسم إلى 3 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22905212. ..a_1part01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22946535. ..a_1part02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 22946533. ..a_1part03. html*​ 
*level 5- intermedia 2 مقسم إلى 3 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23027951. ..a_2part01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23089763. ..a_2part02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23179370. ..a_2part03. html*​ 
*level 6- intermedia 3 مقسم إلى 4 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23255006. ..a_3part01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23290139. ..a_3part02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23293788. ..a_3part03. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23295294. ..a_3part04. html*​ 
*level 7- advanced 1 مقسم إلى 4 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23299004. ..__1part01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23324392. ..__1part02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23326547. ..__1part03. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23327047. ..__1part04. html*​ 
*level 8- advanced 2 مقسم إلى 4 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23331568. ..d_2part01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23337429. ..d_2part02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23351408. ..d_2part03. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23354973. ..d_2part04. html*​ 
*level 9- advanced 3 مقسم إلى 4 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23376706. ..d_3part01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23380263. ..d_3part02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23397260. ..d_3part03. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23404742. ..d_3part04. html*​ 
*level 10 - review مقسم إلى 4 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23410572. ..iewpart01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23415174. ..iewpart02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23449560. ..iewpart03. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23451329. ..iewpart04. html*​ 
*level 11 - Executive مقسم إلى 4 لينكات*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23460912. ..ivepart01. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23467971. ..ivepart02. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23483427. ..ivepart03. html*
*http://www.4shared. com/file/ 23494647. ..ivepart04. html*​ 
*منقووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2010)

*wow
روووووووووووووووووووووعة
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ابوتربو ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2010)

بليز عايز اسال....هل لازم يتم تحميلهم كلهم ولا لو عايز مستوى معين فقط ينفع ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> بليز عايز اسال....هل لازم يتم تحميلهم كلهم ولا لو عايز مستوى معين فقط ينفع ولا لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*
كل ليفل لوحده عادي
المهم تحمل كل اجزاء الليفل
في فولدر واحد وتفك ضغطهم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> كل ليفل لوحده عادي
> المهم تحمل كل اجزاء الليفل
> في فولدر واحد وتفك ضغطهم​*


طيب معلش بعتذر عن اسئلتى الكتيرة...
هل لازم استخدم 
البرنامج* demon*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> طيب معلش بعتذر عن اسئلتى الكتيرة...
> هل لازم استخدم
> البرنامج* demon*




*برنامج الديمون لسهوله تشغيل الاسطوانه
الافضل استخدام البرنامج ده
وهو سهل وبسيط​*


----------



## elamer1000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا الامير ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

